
Reinventing Geocities for the Mobile Web - hygget
I’ve been thinking a lot about why personal webpages need to make a comeback (anonymous, interesting, bring back creative output, independence).<p>I’d love to make this for the mobile web, so a rethink not just a reinvention.<p>Would love to hear if anyone else has considered this? Very open to collaborating on it.
======
enginaar
I have been thinking about that too but concluded that blogs must be the new
version of personal web sites. Tho, I'm still interested in sharing ideas.

~~~
hygget
Yeah that bought depressed me too, but I think there was something literally
different about old sites, where they were mixed media, didn’t necessarily
demand feedback and were more themeatic.

I wondered whether actually you could make it app based (rather than web),
with the key distinction being sites rather than profiles.

~~~
enginaar
i don't understand what you mean by "app based (rather than web)" and app that
you can make a website? vix.com kind of? if i'm not remembering this wrong, i
used to upload my .html files to geocities.

i agree with the themeatic part and i believe that's the part that makes those
sites unique. nowadays all look the same. i can't believe i'm almost missing
ugly personal websites.

